# Log IN OUT, BLG Logistics and W & W shipping



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

JSpira said:


> Close... :thumbup:
> 
> It's a U.S. law (for exporters) and it's 72 hours.


Thanks, I was hoping that you would show up and correct me if I was wrong!


----------



## CE750Jockey (Nov 8, 2011)

More excellent information. That explains things. Thanks guys.


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

So it's the dropoff people that give you the ship info, not your dealership?

And once the vehicle is off the ship in north america, will the staus change to something like "Delivered - Halifax" or wherever...?


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

Yes once your car has been shuttled to the loading dock they can tell you which vessel it's on etc 
from there you can track it via the vessel's website
Simply send the LongOut folks an email 1-2 weeks after your dropped it off.


----------

